# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Gold Souk - lộng lẫy chợ vàng ở Dubai

## nguyetnt

Souk tiếng Arập có nghĩa là chợ. Chợ vàng Gold Souk của Dubai nằm bên phía hữu ngạn của rạch nước mặn Dubai Creek, nơi này là một trong những trung tâm buôn bán vàng lớn nhất thế giới.

Những kiệt tác kim hoàn

Phía sau cổng chào, một lối đi có mái che và xà cột bằng gỗ kéo dài 100 mét, hai bên sáng rực các gian hàng bày vàng bạc châu báu đúng kiểu Arập: đầy ắp và la liệt.


Trong các ô kính, nhẫn và vòng tay kết thành xâu giăng dọc ngang, dây chuyền thả dày xuống như rèm, và vòng đeo cổ diêm dúa quấn kín cổ mannequin bán thân. Sheila kéo tôi đến một tủ kính để chiêm ngưỡng những thứ tưởng chỉ có trong cổ tích Arập: một chiếc áo khoác vàng óng ánh có dải nẹp viền gắn đá quý lung linh! Đây đó trong các gian hàng có những kiệt tác kim hoàn khác ngoài sức tưởng: những tấm mạng che mặt, những đai choàng chéo áo didasha… Tất cả được chế tác từ vàng, tinh tế, cầu kỳ, và lấp lánh.




Sách du lịch giới thiệu Gold Souk vào năm 1900 chỉ có vài tiệm vàng, nhưng đến năm 1940 thì sầm uất lên nhờ thu hút các thương nhân Iran và Ấn Độ sang mở tiệm qua chính sách tự do mậu dịch miễn thuế kinh doanh. Công chế tác rẻ nên các tiệm vàng ở đây có thể tạo ra những món hàng có giá không đâu hấp dẫn bằng. Và khách tứ phương đổ về chợ này mua vàng thì được phép mang bao nhiêu vàng qua cửa khẩu thì mang.

Lời chào mời như bị bỏ bùa

Những người phụ nữ Arập che mặt bằng mạng đen cứ sáng mắt lên ngắm những món vàng to dày và chói loá. Nhưng đám khách xí xồ tiếng Hoa, tiếng Hàn có vẻ cùng gu với tôi đến các tủ hàng bày nhẫn và dây chuyền thanh mỏng, họ ngắm nghía, chỉ trỏ, rồi thỉnh thoảng bấm bấm tay, chắc đang tính xem giá nhẫn vàng 18 – 24 cara ở đây rẻ hơn bao nhiêu so với bên nhà.


Thứ tưởng chỉ có trong cổ tích Arập: Một chiếc áo khoác vàng óng ánh
có dải nẹp viền gắn đá quý lung linh
Như những người bán hàng ở chợ gia vị Spice Souk, và chợ tơ lụa Silk Souk cách đó vài con phố, những người bán hàng ở Gold Souk có thể làm sự rụt rè của khách bốc hơi theo gió khô sa mạc bằng lời chào mời như bỏ bùa: “Thử đi! Không phải mua đâu!” Nếu không nghĩ đến sự eo hẹp của túi tiền, tôi sẽ vui sướng rời khỏi tiệm vàng Milan với chiếc nhẫn 22 cara lấp lánh trên ngón tay.




Câu chuyện rửa tiền

Không có bóng dáng phụ nữ đứng bán hàng ở Gold Souk. Công việc này, theo truyền thống Hồi giáo, chỉ dành cho cánh đàn ông. Ngay cả khi phần lớn dân Dubai là người ngoại quốc, và nhiều chủ tiệm ở Gold Souk không theo Hồi giáo, phụ nữ xuất hiện ở chợ này chỉ có mỗi việc là đi mua vàng! Xen lẫn trong huyên náo của chợ là tiếng kéo vali rào rào. Âm thanh này làm tôi nhớ đến bài viết của một đồng nghiệp dịch từ báo Pháp sáu năm về trước. Bài này kể rằng Dubai là thiên đường rửa tiền và một trong những cách rửa tiền đơn giản mà các tay mafia bên ngoài UAE thường dùng là đặt mua từ xa một lượng lớn vé máy bay đường dài, hay hàng đắt tiền ở Dubai, sau đó cho đồng bọn đến gặp trực tiếp chủ hàng hay các phòng vé để huỷ đơn hàng và nhận lại tiền mặt, rồi từng vali tiền được kéo ra Gold Souk để mua vàng chuyển về bản quốc. Tôi nhớ là vậy, nên tôi cứ nhìn những người kéo vali qua lại như thể họ đang đi… rửa tiền!





Càng tối Gold Souk càng đông, bạc vàng châu báu càng lúc càng rực rỡ hơn thay cho cái nắng chói chang đã tắt ngoài kia. Cuối lối đi của Gold Souk là một cổng chào bằng gỗ khác. Trên đó, dưới dòng chữ lấp lánh Dubai – City of Gold, một bảng chữ điện tử trông hiện đại và toàn cầu hơn đang đều đặn cập nhật giá vàng, ngoại tệ, và các chỉ số của các sàn giao dịch trên khắp thế giới. Bảng này chỉ ngừng chớp tắt khi chợ vàng đóng cửa vào lúc 10 giờ đêm, lúc chúng tôi ra về với đôi mắt… hoa vàng.

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Lóa hết cả mắt
Thấy Ấn Độ toàn vàng nhỉ

----------


## h20love

oài... vàng... mềnh còn chưa bao giờ dc đeo vàng trên ng cơ mà

----------

